# PlastiDip Blue Topaz



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

I blacked out all emblems on my car. It's not plastidip. I used vinyl but you see what the black looks like.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

heres the rear. its was before the new tags.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

[URL=http://imageshack.com/i/1057160808/]







[/URL]


----------

